
EU says Web search for bomb recipes should be blocked - charzom
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSL1055133420070910?pageNumber=1
======
ivankirigin
A grad student in almost any technical field should know enough to shut down a
city. Gating information isn't going to stop that.

